# What color should my seat belts be?



## 70conv (Jun 25, 2012)

Guys,

I have a 70 conv GTO that I bought a couple years ago. It has a new Legendary interior in it with tan seats and a brown carpet. The seat belts are from the old interior ( originally green) and were painted brown with basically spray paint and are now hard as a rock and unusable. I'm looking to put the correct color seat belts in and wanted to see if someone can tell me what color the belts should be. I've been told they should match the carpet (brown) but I just saw the same color interior in a car on ebay and it has black belts. Any help is appreciated!

Mike


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

What is your interior trim code? This code would be on your cowl tag.


----------



## 70conv (Jun 25, 2012)

the original interior was green so the original belts are green.


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

According to a book that I have, the 1970 GTO did not have two tone colors for the interior and the book says that dark brown was not an option for the convertible.

I guess your restoring the car to the colors of your liking instead. In that case your seat belt could be brown.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I believe that the standard color for belts was black regardless of the interior color but if you paid extra for the "deluxe" belts they would match the interior color.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

ALKYGTO said:


> I believe that the standard color for belts was black regardless of the interior color but if you paid extra for the "deluxe" belts they would match the interior color.


This is correct.
Deluxe belts also had a different buckle design.
BUT, I think there were also standard belts available to match the interior color.

Here is a "standard" set of belts, but in Gold (instead of typical black):









This is an example of the "Deluxe" belts. the biggest difference is the satin finish on the stainless steel buckle housings:










And to confuse things even further, the "Deluxe" belts were available in black, also:


----------

